# My C-101 wheelhorse



## The Toolman (Dec 7, 2009)

Just thought I'd throw up a coupla pics of my c 101 before an after I cleaned it up.
It sit under a big old oak tree uncovered down here in The Ozarks for 4 or 5 years. 

I cleaned the gas tank, carb bowl, the points, an a new plug an she fired right up. I also drained, flushed an refilled the rear axle also. I just use it for pulling a yard cart around, an driving about a block or so down to the lake to fish. Its had a hard enough life, so I'm just taking it easy on it. 

By the way, the motor doesn't use a drop of oil. This is the first thing I've got in my 60 years that hasn't been an oil dripper or burner.


Ronnie-The Toolman :usa:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice tractor TM! I'm totally jealous. What year is it?


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 7, 2009)

Its a 1979 with a K241 10hp kohler that came on it. The c series tractors we're plentiful, especially east of the Mississippi where they were made.

I traded a plumber friend of mine a coupla hours of bobcat work for it...


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Very nice! Clean design.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I also like the brodi knob!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

You got to like those wheel horses they are really nice looking tractors, I would like to get one some day.

Rob


----------



## MikesRJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Very nice! :friends:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rubadub said:


> You got to like those wheel horses they are really nice looking tractors, I would like to get one some day.
> 
> Rob


Getting the vintage fever Rob?


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Only the Wheel horse right now.
Rob


----------

